# Southgate Opera presents La Belle Vivette



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Southgate Opera

Southgate Opera is one of the premier amateur opera groups in Greater London, with over fifty years of continuous productions. The season typically sees a light opera/operetta in February, with a more serious opera in June. Performances are presented at Wyllyotts Theatre, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire

Our 2016 Season commences with our upcoming fully staged and orchestrated World Amateur Premiere production of Michael Frayn's La Belle Vivette - an adaptation and reimagining of Offenbach's La Belle Hélène (sung in English).

The run consists of five performances from Wednesday 24th - Saturday 27th February 2016. It would be fantastic to see some TC members in the audience.

The next production is Carmen by Bizet, in June 2016 - which will surely be an absolute belter.

Meet the stars of La belle Vivette... our own Vivette (Lee Mason) is a familiar face to the Southgate audience. Here is an preview of her as Antonia in 2014's Tales of Hoffmann:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice to know, alas won't be attending, I don't have enough time


----------



## Il Pirata 98 (Jan 31, 2016)

That was one of my favourite ENO productions. Lesley Garrett was in fine form, however my favourite moment was one of the chorus members smoking whilst wearing the lower half of a dragon costume :lol:


----------

